# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 2)



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2019)

*You have 30 minutes and 10 grand to spend....
What woodworking related store do you go to?



*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2019)

Highland wood working or northfield machinery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2019)

5 minutes on the phone.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 6, 2019)

Amazon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 6, 2019)

Please let this be a hidden contest and me win!!! 


Give me 15 minutes on my computer and the 10 Gs and I could spend it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2019)

There's stores for woodworking?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2019)

Would be looking for new machines and upgrades through local Powermatic distributor. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 6, 2019)

Oneway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2019)

I'd probably go to Rockler and upgrade a bunch of equipment. Most of my tools are pretty old....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 6, 2019)

Grizzly. I might get 4-5 toys with that kind of coin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Would be looking for new machines and upgrades through local Powermatic distributor. Chuck


I bought Their 20 inch shelix planer 2 yrs ago- ding and dent store- I LOVE IT.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 6, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> I bought Their 20 inch shelix planer 2 yrs ago- ding and dent store- I LOVE IT.


A few guys I turned with long ago got a tractor trailer & went to Grizzly in Pa. when they had a scratch & dent tent sale.
It was also Grizzly's going out of business in Pa. sale too. They closed the Pa. location that year.
Stuff was CHEAP. They were almost giving it away.
They pooled their money, and bought the larger tools each of them wanted but couldn't afford individually.
After filling the truck for pennies on the dollar, they brought it back & set the tools up in a private shop for everyone to use.
For $20 a day, you could use every tool you wish you had, but didn't have room or cash for.
I went there every month for 4-5 years, but unfortunately, lightning struck the building & it burned to the ground.
You never saw 20 guys sadder in your entire life.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## CWS (Jan 6, 2019)

Tony said:


> I'd probably go to Rockler and upgrade a bunch of equipment. Most of my tools are pretty old....


Does that mean you bought them new!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2019)

CWS said:


> Does that mean you bought them new!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2019)

None. I’m going to the food court in the mall.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 6, 2019)

Woodpeckers or that type
Would like a complete router system and that slab flattening system

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 6, 2019)

HARBOR FREIGHT!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2019)

Probably a Grizzly trip for me... better prices and selection than the closest Woodcraft.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2019)

I actually need no more tools or have no more room. Now wood- I could stack higher.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 6, 2019)

That imaginary, secret exotic wood warehouse with figured slabs that are now CITES listed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2019)

Actually when I was working in San Diego I visited tropical exotic hardwoods just north a few miles. Never seen anything like it. Wood of all kinds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

@Bob Ireland ...this is a good one.


----------

